# Welches Teichvolumen für einen Wasserfall nötig?



## bocki91217 (27. Juli 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe kürzliche einen Gartenteich angelegt (Fläche ca. 8m², ca.5000l)
Jetzt möchte ich gerne einen Wasserfall als Ergänzung dazu bauen.

Welche Technik braucht man dafür, damit es mit der Bachlaufpumpe keine Probleme gibt?

Ist ein Teichfilter nötig?

Bitte um baldige Antwort.

Herzlichen Dank.

Klaus


----------



## jochen (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Welches Teichvolumen für einen Wasserfall nötig?*

Hi Klaus,

bin auch gerade dabei einen Wasserfall zu bauen, habe dazu Fragen gestellt und sehr gute Antworten darauf bekommen.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/2504

auf deinen Fragen genauer einzugehen,

Du müsstest erstmal wissen was du für eine Höhe(gemessen von Oberkante Teich bis Wasserfall Anfang) überwinden willst,und wie breit dein Bachlauf oder Wassrfall sein soll, danach richtet sich deine Pumpenleistung. Mit den Pumpenkennlinien kann man dann ausrechnen was du für eine Pumpe verwenden solltest.
Ich habe es so gewählt das ich die Pumpe mit einen Dimmer regeln kann und so genau die gewünschte Wasserflussmenge bekomme. Oa.e hat da ein sehr gutes Programm, aber dafür auch einen sehr guten Preis... . Ich habe es  trotz des relativ hohen Preises genommen weil ich meine Pumpe entsprechend nach Lust und Laune regeln möchte, und die Pumpen von Oa.e wirklich Top sind.
Als Filter könntest du eine Vorklärung einbauen (zB. Spaltsieb) sonst hast du ständig den gepumpten _Dreck_ vom Teich in deinen Wasserfall.


----------



## bocki91217 (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Welches Teichvolumen für einen Wasserfall nötig?*

Hallo Jochen,

danke für deine schnelle Anwort.

Herzliche Grüße

Klaus


----------



## StefanS (3. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Welches Teichvolumen für einen Wasserfall nötig?*

Hallo Klaus,

ich kenne die Software von Oa.e nicht. Du solltest aber berüksichtigen, dass es beim Bau eines Wasserfalles nicht allein auf das Volumen, sondern auch auf die Fläche des Teiches ankommt.

Geht man einmal davon aus, dass die Pumpe auch einmal abgeschaltet werden soll/muss (sei es zur Begrenzung der Lärmbelästigung, sei es, um immer weiter steigenden Temperatursteigerungen entgegenzuwirken, sei es, um ein übermässiges Austreiben von CO2 zu verhindern, aus Servicegründen etc.), läuft der gesamte Wasserinhalt des Wasserfalles/evt. Bachlaufes in den Teich. Genau dieses Wasservolumen muss also noch in den Teich passen ohne, dass er überläuft. Ein geringes Teichvolumen mit grossem Volumen des Wasserfalles scheidet regelmässig also schon einmal aus. Aber auch ein grosses Volumen des Teiches hilft Dir nicht, wenn die Teichoberfläche zu gering ist. Beim Einschalten der Pumpe wird zunächst einmal der gesamte Inhalt des Wasserfalles/Bachlaufes aus dem Teich gesaugt. Bei grossem Volumen, aber geringer Oberfläche sinkt dadurch der Wasserpegel stark ab, ohne, dass man nachfüllen darf. Das sieht alles andere als gut aus.

Wenn ich einmal abschätze, dass Dein annähernd runder oder ovaler Teich (also Faktor ca. 0,6) bei einer Maximaltiefe von 110 cm eine grösste Ausdehnung in Länge und Breite von etwa 3 x 2.5 Metern hat, solltest Du Deinem Wasserfall gerade einmal 230 Liter spendieren, wenn sich der Wasserspiegel um nicht mehr als 5 cm (und das ist schon reichlich viel) durch den Betrieb des Wasserfalles absenken soll. 

Und dann kommt es eben auf die Form des Bachlaufes bis zu dem Punkt an, an dem das Wasser in den Teich fällt: Länge, Breite Tiefe. Einen riesigen Wasserfall bekommst Du bei nur 8 m² eben nicht hin. Andererseits: 230 Liter sind schon knapp 5% des Teichvolumens, die da auf der Reise sind.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Annett (4. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Welches Teichvolumen für einen Wasserfall nötig?*

Hallo zusammen,

wenn ich jetzt aber keinen Wasser*fall* baue, sondern eher einen Wasserlauf mit mehreren Staustufen und entsprechenden Kaskaden, dann bleibt ja auch immer eine ganze Menge Wasser in den Stufen, oder? Dadurch sinkt bei Inbetriebnahme der Pumpe auch der Wasserstand im Teich nicht so stark ab, wie wenn ich eine lange, schräge Wasserrinne habe... wie z.B. das hier. Könnte diesbezüglich als "schlechtes Beispiel" dienen. (ich hoffe, Olaf nimmt mir das nicht übel  )

5cm Wasserstand weniger finde ich auch nicht gerade gering. Der Skimmer gleicht zwar oft etwas mehr aus, aber besonders toll schaut das bei den meisten Teichen sicherlich trotzdem nicht aus.

Ich würde den "Fall" mit Staustufen bauen, so ähnlich wie Jochen das hier im Forum gezeigt hat. Können ja auch etwas weniger oder andere Steine/Materialien sein... aber die Stufen finde ich schon wichtig. Damit kommt man auch normalerweise mit einer kleineren Pumpe aus. Auf der Schräge sieht das menschliche Auge das wenig Wasser fast nicht, also muss eine starke Pumpe ran, die entsprechend Wasser aus dem Teich zieht und durch die Rinne jagt.
Wasser ist und bleibt im Teich/Wasserlauf ja meist recht durchsichtig 
Wie haben es die Leute von NG so passend gesagt... Das Wasser sieht man nur dann richtig gut, wenn sich der Himmel darin spiegeln kann. Es sollte also in Kaskaden, die zum Beobachtungsplatz hin gewendet sind, herunterfallen. 
Sonst hat nur der Nachbar was davon


----------

